# Curechiline Bottle Any Info



## Bottle_scotty (Jan 11, 2004)

I have got a Cattle cure bottle. It has Curechiline embossed on the front & rear shoulders. Calibration marks down the front & Half Drench - Full - Pinkstones - Curechiline - Cures  - Cattle - Diseases. It is aqua in colour & stands about 7 1/2" tall, rectangle with beveled edges. The word curechiline on the rear shoulder has the letter n back to front. In my book which dates from 1977 it states that this is a very rare Cure bottle. Is this still the case. It also states that it is from Skipton in North Yorkshire. Any other info would be greatly recieved. Kind Regards, Scotty


----------



## Dugbottles (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bottle_Scotty


----------



## epackage (Sep 1, 2012)

While I admire your dedication as a New Mmeber to wishing others Happy Birthday, you might want to click on their names first and see if they are still active here. This guy you wished Happy Birthday made 3 posts on the site back in 2004 and never returned, you're obviously a good natured guy but there's something a little off about the good wishes for people that aren't active members.... 

 Check out the dates on the posts and you'll have better success...Jim[]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, Happy Birthday, Scotty.

 Even though you haven't been here for 8 years, we're still thinking of you.





From.

 We'll raise a bottle of Melinda's Pinkstone's Curechiline, and have a guzzle...


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2012)

I some times wish people happy birthday  that have not been on here for years!WHO KNOWS MAYBE THEY WILL JUST HAPPEN TO LOOK ON HERE AND..GROOVY!!![] I especially do this if the have an unusual forum name...JAMIE


----------

